# Rugby Cement Works Demolished



## daftpunk (May 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I thought I'd just let you know, in case you plan on visiting it any time soon, that this place has been/is being demolished now, so it'd be pretty dangerous to go. Of course, i'm not stopping you from still looking 

Below is what it looks like now






This one is what it used to look like (from another angle)





Please let me know if the images stop working or something 

(My apologies if this thread breaks any rules of any kind, i'm a bit of a noob here)

Jack


----------



## chizyramone (May 7, 2012)

Blimey! Cheers for the info


----------



## TranKmasT (May 7, 2012)

Yeah. Thanks for the update. Glad I went when I did.


----------



## borntobemild (May 9, 2012)

Nothing but happy memories of the place. Particularly my first foray down the conveyer. Being able to see the ground 100 or so feet below through the holes in the floor, not knowing whether i could get out at the bottom, and then discovering the sliding door, which moved after a bit of persuasion.


----------

